# Need to automatically clean DNS cache in Windows SBS 2011 SE



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am currently experiencing some issues with "Portal Availability". Of a morning when I attempt to log on to the Portal site I am met by a blank page. However IE (9) shows the correct address for the Portal, and even shows the "favicon" file in the address bar! Here is a screen shot of what I am seeing:










Internally the business I am working for is using a Windows 2011 SBS Standard Edition file server. This file server resolves all DNS enquiries. I have been able to manually fix the issue through the server by -

> Start > Administrative Tools > DNS

1). Select the "Server Root"

2). Click Acitons

3). Click "Clear Cache"

I believe that the issue is caused primarily by TTL (time to live) settings on the Microsoft Data Centre, however as I cannot alter the Data Centre in any way I am required to rely upon the Server fix on my side.

I am looking for a way to automate the fix, toward this end I created a batch file which issues the "ipconfig /flushdns" command, and scheduled a task to run the file, however this hasn't improved the situation.

It seems like the "Clear Cache" command (issued through the DNS Manager), and the "ipconfig /flushdns" command are completely different. If anybody knows how to automate "Clear Cache" or otherwise alter Office 365 Administration settings in order to stop this from happening please let me know.

All other websites that colleagues and I frequent are not being affected by this issue.

Kind Regards,

David


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

First link Google Found.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc782459(v=ws.10)


----------



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello Squashman,

Thank you for the helpful link.

Kind Regards,

David


----------

